# Solo symphonies



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

This post is about composers who only wrote one symphony during a lifetime.
View attachment 21374


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Presumably the photo is of someone who wrote one symphony??


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah who is that woman?
And Cesar Franck only wrote one symphony (The Symphony in D minor)


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

The picture if of Amy Beach, whose Gaelic Symphony is the only one she wrote.
Franck has been metioned. 
Others that come to mind:
Messeian
Bizet
Webern

Edit: Upon further research, Bizet actually wrote a later Roma Symphony which is not nearly as well known as his early Symphony in C.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Others are Paul Dukas , Zoltan Kodaly , Elliott Carter (an early and tonal work) , Wagner (2nd unfinished ),
Smetana , Chausson , Korngold , E.J.Moeran , etc. Dukas apparently destroyed another symphony .


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

mtmailey said:


> This post is about composers who only wrote one symphony during a lifetime.
> View attachment 21374


Is it, oh goody. Do tell.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Grieg also only wrote a single symphony.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

So did Hans Rott. Unfortunately. He was a very promising composer before he went mad.


----------

